# Lady of the Lake



## Abishai100

The Lady of the Lake is a mythical woman from Arthurian legend said to inhabit the magical waters of England and possessing the great power to afford a worthy knight/king the sacred sword called Excalibur.

Some believe the waters the Lady of the Lake inhabits can afford anyone who drinks from it eternal youth.

Whatever your view is of this English myth, one thing is for certain --- the Lady of the Lake is a constructed fantasy about the esoteric qualities of female beauty and therefore represents a metaphysical perspective on the elusive aspects of the attainability of love.

Unrequited love is a popular theme in storytelling and fables, and perhaps the Lady of the Lake signifies a general curiosity about what can be construed as 'ethereal' when contemplating the infinite 'nature' of emotion and affection (and love).

Perhaps you're thinking about searching for this mystical 'being' so you can entertain your fascination with the spiritual 'feeling' of not being lonely even if you don't have a wife/girlfriend. Indeed, the Lady of the Lake is, in some ways, the opposite of a ghost or siren.

My friend's daughter asked me about the Lady of the Lake one day while I was doing some research at a library (she came along with me). She asked me, "Isn't it possible that the Lady of the Lake could be swimming in that lake right outside (behind the library)?" I realized that while her question was innocent and child-like and therefore simply charming, her curiosity hinted at something actually real --- the Lady of the Lake could be literally ever-present (in terms of the psychological fascination with companionship and even female 'guidance').

I'm Catholic by faith, and so is my friend's daughter, and we started reading together one day about the life of the Biblical woman Mary Magdalene (female aide of Jesus), and we wondered how Magdalene could potentially be the 'historical counterpart' of the Lady of the Lake.

In other words, could our own mental interest in 'creating' an image of companionship actually 'construct' or 'engender' some metaphysical curiosity (not crazy or bizarre) about the 'accessibility' of affection?

This is a controversial consideration, since it implies that the human mind can create its own 'virtual playspaces,' something that a 'real ghost' (if ghosts are real!) would find....intriguing!





====

SCIENTIST: I don't think the Lady of the Lake will just make herself known...
GHOST-HUNTER: That's irrelevant if we're sincerely curious about contact.
SCIENTIST: This is dangerously vain, since we may be obsessed with our own curiosity!
GHOST-HUNTER: If we approach this 'being' with humility, it'd be no different than ghost-hunting.
SCIENTIST: I think you're looking for a female companion who will soothe your loneliness...
GHOST-HUNTER: No, I'm not looking for a Valentine's Day charm; I'm interested in magic.
SCIENTIST: Magic is an unproven daydream, not an empirical pursuit.
GHOST-HUNTER: Yet, we know illusions create silhouettes that do not violate perceptions.
SCIENTIST: There's no reason to assume that an illusion is 'evidence' that imagination is tangible.
GHOST-HUNTER: For a person truly lonely, the Lady of the Lake can be a 'friendship muse.'
SCIENTIST: The Lady of the Lake wields the sword Excalibur, so the mythology is heavy.
GHOST-HUNTER: If we pursue this topic with due-diligence, then we can invent a 'mysticism-archaeology.'
SCIENTIST: We must be careful not to deify the Lady of the Lake as some 'figure' of vanity.
GHOST-HUNTER: You're correct; I think we should assume this 'being' is a totem of pure imagination.
SCIENTIST: Well, let's see if a metaphysics professor at Johns Hopkins is interested in superstition!
GHOST-HUNTER: We can consider how 'superstition' is related to creativity (not absurdism).

====


----------



## Rambunctious

Two words;
Bottle it....
oh maybe that is already taken...


----------



## MisterBeale

Nice thread, but I think you missed something crucial, especially on a political forum.


The sword, the balance.

Her job was to protect the might of humanity.



"*What got left out of the U.S. Constitution*

In fact, just about the *only parts of the Great Law of Peace that our founding fathers didn’t incorporate* were these:



The *Seventh Generation principle*: The Constitution of the Iroquois Confederacy states that chiefs consider the impact of their decisions on seven generations into the future.
The *role of women*: Clan mothers choose candidates [who are male] as sachems [political leaders]. The women maintain ownership of land and homes, and exercise *veto power* over any council action that may result in war. The women can also impeach and expel any leader who conducts himself improperly or loses the confidence of the electorate; then the women choose a new leader."

The U.S. Constitution and the Great Law of Peace

The US Constitution is para-normally good for a government plan, it seems it might have been better had material considerations not overridden family and community.


----------

